# what do space marines do in their spare time



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

this is just something off the top of my head, but i was just wondering if space marines play chess, spar, play football etc etc. another question, what do they eat?


----------



## Tau22 (Apr 27, 2009)

This question has already been answered by this glorious pic:
http://40ktoday.files.wordpress.com/2008/08/image-64.jpg

EDIT: Food? Hmmm... Probably something they caught during exercises or some nutrient-filled stuff to make them big and strong, heheh.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

:goodpost::laugh:excellent!


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

Well judging from fluff, they go sparring with each other from time to time, and drink lots of wine! :grin:


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Umm not sure if this helps but here a link of what they do every day:
http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Daily_Rituals_of_a_Space_Marine


----------



## micro horus (Apr 12, 2009)

well they drink and drive, they talk and spar AND CLICK ON DEAMONS


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

I love that daily schedule. I find it hillarious that they would get 15 minutes of 'free time' but that it is sometimes looked down upon because it could cause problems. The difference between that and the pre-heresy schedules of people like Loken from the Heresy novels is just funny to me.

Thanks,
Howard


----------



## Tau22 (Apr 27, 2009)

You think that schedule is funny?
That's for the sissy normal marines! REAL marines have this:
http://1d4chan.org/wiki/Angry_Marines
It's near the bottom.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know about the other chapters, but the Dark Angels probably think of new and improved was to confuse the fuck out of people.


----------



## Phrazer (Oct 14, 2008)

I bet they paint small plastic army men and tanks and fight them against their mates armies...


----------



## Tau22 (Apr 27, 2009)

Nah!
They buy Warcraft figures and battle with those!
Now, if that ain't heresy, I don't know what is!


----------



## ImperialChancellor (Apr 30, 2009)

They probably make up new special rules in their codex that make them overpowered and then Necrons get pissed off and make another rule to top the space marine rule while the other races just steal off of what they make.:laugh:


----------



## hockeydude16 (Apr 22, 2009)

they probably eat babies and pick up cars in their free time. just a guess


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

They talk on Forums about fighting their Dwarf and High Elf armies (What kind of noob Space Marine plays the Empire?) and then they play a particularly violent variation of chess, that involves guns and shrapnel:shok:


----------



## RickC1971 (Apr 30, 2009)

Average Day - SPACE MARINE

0400 - Wake
0425 - Roll Call
0430 - Physical Training / Hand to Hand Combat Training
0600 - Chow in the mess
0630 - Vehicle Equipment Inspection and Maintenance
0900 - Ops planning / Briefing
0930 - Vehicle Prep and Pre combat inspections
1000 - Roll out for Patrols
1700 - Return from patrols
1715 - Ammo / Fuel restock and Vehicle Reset
1800 - Mission debrief
1900 - Chow
1930 - Weapons Maintenance
2000 - Personal time
2200 - Sergeants Call and Bed Check (Lights out)

This would be a slow day!


----------



## The Blackadder (Jan 8, 2009)

The most likely hunt and kill giant furry animals. "Theres to suns and no woman" sort of deal.:grin:


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

Tau22 said:


> You think that schedule is funny?
> That's for the sissy normal marines! REAL marines have this:
> http://1d4chan.org/wiki/Angry_Marines
> It's near the bottom.


I guess to use them i'll need a few of those crates of FUCK YOU and maybe box of OWNED or PWNED as well. not sure


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

as a more serious answer to the question the answer is likely to be, 'nothing'. firstly, the average SM doesn't get much free time at all, they are far too busy training, so their choices are severely limited by that. and secondly, to be maintained as war machines that operate for for several hundred years at a time it is quite likely that they have their minds so seriously altered that they lack the personality and sense of independence required to want to have a hobby or 'take their mind off things'. that is to say, they really do only think about the one thing the whole time, war.

as for food, its likely that the majority of meals are specially processed and prepared meals that are high in protein and relatively low in fat and carbohydrates, though it would almost certainly be enough to feed an IG platoon.


----------

